# Image mixer 3 editing



## Suenestnature

Is there anywhere that you can get an instruction manual for the Image Mixer 3? I have a copy that came with my Panasonic HDD SDR-H18. So far I cannot get it to add titles to any images without the screen blacking out completely (on the editing window; not on the laptop itself) and I am having real trouble figuring out how the thing should work. I need to figure out how to make clips of film, butt them up against each other and add a title to each distinct clip.

Any help that is out there would sure be appreciated.

Sue Alexander


----------



## koala

Hi Sue, welcome to TSF

You can download the ImageMixer 3 manual from *http://www.pixela.co.jp/oem/hitachi/e/imagemixer3/data/ImageMixer3_QuickGuide_E.pdf*

It's a pdf file, so if you don't already have Adobe Reader installed you can view the file with *Foxit Reader* (freeware).


----------



## Suenestnature

Thank you so much!

I have figured out much of what is in the "manual" but I am stuck with a couple of problems. I cannot for instance seem to add text to my work in any way. Any time I add text, the video disappears. Any thoughts on that?

The "help" button doesn't seem to include any trouble shooting information.

Sue


----------



## KJC1961

I found imagemixer a nightmare to be honest - it crashed my machine so many times, anyway, I have ditched it


----------



## Suenestnature

So what would you suggest instead? 

Currently, I am using Image Mixer 3 to make clips and then using Microsoft Movie Mixer to add text and transitions, but this seems really awkward (and that spelling looks awkward).

Sue


----------



## KJC1961

Hi Sue
That's what I was trying to do initially but because of one thing and another (basically too much messing about trying to convert files etc) I decided to buy a full version of PowerDirector 6 which is much easier to use than imagemixer (in my opinion)
It cost me something like £58.00 but thats because I ordered a backup disc as well, the programme itself can be downloaded from cyberlink for $89.00.

It works along similar lines to movie maker but is a lot better - the help files are very good too

Just my opinion, I'm not an expert, just a novice and if I can work that anyone can lol


----------



## Suenestnature

Thanks! I will look into that on Wednesday when I get back to my own desk top at work (i have been using my DH's laptop over the holidays).

What great help everyone has been; thank you all.

Sue


----------



## squid5233

Hello,

I want to Unstall Image Mixer3 so i go on control panel then add/remove programs then i get to image mixer3 i click change/remove but nothing happends.

What have i done wrong?:4-dontkno


----------



## Inactive

squid5233 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to Unstall Image Mixer3 so i go on control panel then add/remove programs then i get to image mixer3 i click change/remove but nothing happends.
> 
> What have i done wrong?:4-dontkno


hello squid5233,
i have copied this post to win2k section. you can click here to go directly to it. in all likely hood this is an OS problem and someone over there might be able to help you quicker.


----------



## salmonfan

Hi, i just noticed your IM3 posts. I have been struggleing along with this too with my Panasonci HDD palmcorder. The IM3 program will lose your files if you try to work with an external hard drive to park your projects, I lost a big one, called their help number and was informed that I need to keep everything on the computer's hard drive, which will eat up gigs of memory until you're done and can delete. I also found it unstable with large files, it would just bog down and quit. I am now trying out Nero Express that came with my HP external hard drive, I can already tell it is more robust and stable. Avoid getting anything lilke Easy Creator as it will only keep shutting down your computer, it is really meant for Vista systems with tons of memory and video cards. Hope this helps a little,.


----------



## terencezavier

I recently returned from a holiday & decided to put all precious video clips taken from my Panasonic H20 camcorder into a DVD. There are 80 video clips altogether and the duration is about 80 minutes in total. After doing the necessary editing using IM3, I then decided to go into DVD authoring but the software seems to 'hang' for sometime without any movement when it is saving to MPEG format. I then copied a smaller number of video clips (of about 10-15 clips) to another album file and tried doing the same thing. This time it worked and I managed to create a DVD but with small number of clips. 

Does it it mean that the IM3 software can't convert to MPEG format when there's larger number of clips used for editing (though the software did mention that a maximum of 99 clips is allowed) ? Or does it mean that I have to wait longer during the 'converting to MPEG' files if larger number of clips are used until all the clips have been converted to MPEG format ? 

Kindly let me know how to go about this or not I think Panasonic should consider changing its software for DVD editing / authoring purposes since the IM3 has been causing so much problems to users and not stable.


----------



## salmonfan

I can only suggest you call the IM3 support number 1-800-458-4029, I have used this number successfully a couple of times. You got farther than I did with IM3, I gave up on large files. best of luck!


----------



## terencezavier

Hi Salmonfan,

Thanks for replying. Anyway if I decide to discard IM3 for good, what's the best alternative to create a DVD from videos taken using the Panasonic HDD camcorder ? I know many would suggest Nero. However as an alternative, has anyone tried using Windows Movie Maker instead and does it work fine with Panasonic camcorders ?


----------



## salmonfan

Hi Terence, 

Nero seems pretty stable for me, I am using their "Express" version that came with my HP dvd 940 burner. I have found it to be pretty useful, and have made many dvd's, but I will admit that it's not as smooth a finished product as I would like. It seems to suffer from editing in that sound and visual "jerkiness" seems to get built into the final product. Since you have a Vista, you might profit from their newer better versions. I'll bet they work better. 
One very interesting option is one I recently found and can be downloaded for free to try it out, it is from AVS Video.com. I am using their free video converter to convert MP4 clips into DVD format for burning DVD's and it works great. I am going to experiment with their video editor next. Good luck!


----------



## terencezavier

Hi Salmonfan,

Thanks for your reply again. 

How about Windows Movie Maker have your tried that before ? Due to the failure if Imagemixer 3, I just tried using it last night but it seems to have problems reading all video files with .mpg extensions though in the help menu it says it can. The .mpg video files are directly from the Panasonic H20 camcorder and what comes out during playback in the storyline is just a blank green screen (but the audio can be heard and is fine). 

Ironnically, all these .mpg files from the camcorder can play very well on Windows Media Player....but can't be view played in Windows Movie Maker, though both are from the same entity (MSN) !! So again...I can't so any editing on my video files from the camcorder. 

You know how this can be resolved ? Or you just suggest that I just get Nero to end this endless misery ?


----------



## salmonfan

Hi Terence, 

I have not tried out Movie Maker, but many reviews I have read say it is pretty weak. Did you look at the AVS free download? They will let you download their total program just to try it out, they do put a copyright into any finished media just to mark it as trial, which is removed if you purchase it. I have used their converter very successfully, and plan to investigate their video editor further. Nero could be a good choice too, but by all means research their user forums first to get a feel for the problems people have had. I once had Roxio's Easy Media creator, but it was totally impossible to use on my XP even though they said it would. Their user forums have dozens and dozens of complaints and problems, if I had looked their first there would have been no way I would have even got it!! Make sure your Vista has the right combination of graphics and memory capability for anything, thats the bottom line on new programs that can overwhelm underpowered computers. Best wishes.


----------



## grizy2

Hi everyone!
So it seems to have the same problem with the other guys. It's not fair to pay for something, and could not use it after that. The problem is that, nobody wants to hear my complainings. What could I do. What did you do, in this case.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## spinifex74

i cannot help you with your issue mate, but i want to say i sympathise with you

i have a canon HG21 - also supplied with I/Mix 3.0.... this program is useless 

i have updated it from the Pixela website, to the absolute latest version

i can't download the camcorder vids, without renaming the "Haali" media splitter folder, downloading from camcorder, then renaming the folder back again

and then, I can't seem to actually DO anything with the I/Mix program 

the inbuilt I/Mix player doesn't play my vids correctly, and I can't work out how to convert the Mpeg2 TS files, into normal Mpegs so that any of my other media players will play them 

after spending countless hours trawling internet forums and websites, it seems that NOBODY on the planet can use this program successfully, or is happy with it

surely the big-brand camera companies should be liable, for bundling crap software with their products, that nobody seems to be able to use ???

PS: the ONLY contact details i can find, for Pixela Imagemixer, is an international number to japan...... i cannot find a toll-free number to use...... i am in Australia, so the toll-free number already quoted above is of no use to me


----------



## zuluclayman

Please don't hijack old threads - I have answered your other thread on this problem.


----------



## Ynotony

Huh? Who's hijacking what?

Gidday Novacastrian. I'm in NSW - Southern Highlands.

I'm using a Canon HF S10 (recently purchased). IM imports & plays clips OK - but not much else.

KJC & Sue - I use PowerDirector7 & I can tell you that user experience is pretty variable. Even though it says it edits AVCHD, it hasn't done it very well for me yet - but I haven't been at it very long either.

The forum is here...
http://forum.cyberlink.com/forum/forums/show/52.page;jsessionid=D85AB8DFC441078A2C5ADA5BFBB0C76A

Cheers -

Tony


----------



## zuluclayman

G'day Highlander - brr, be cold down your way at the moment :grin:
I was referring to the fact that if you add on to an old thread that has a number of posts to it on one subject then is added to with a similar but not the same problem then it may be unlikely to be read by staff as they will assume (by the number of posts) that somebody else is dealing with it. 
Always better to begin a new thread with a new problem!
as for Image Mixer - you only have to look at the number of hits you get when you Google "ImageMixer problem" to see that Canon need to do something about this software - good cameras, bad software.
Many of the software companies are struggling to come up with good HD editing software for resonable (consumer oriented) price. It also depends on having a pretty good system as HD editing chews up resources big time with its large file sizes.


----------



## swanjiru

Ynotony said:


> Huh? Who's hijacking what?
> 
> Gidday Novacastrian. I'm in NSW - Southern Highlands.
> 
> I'm using a Canon HF S10 (recently purchased). IM imports & plays clips OK - but not much else.
> 
> KJC & Sue - I use PowerDirector7 & I can tell you that user experience is pretty variable. Even though it says it edits AVCHD, it hasn't done it very well for me yet - but I haven't been at it very long either.
> 
> The forum is here...
> http://forum.cyberlink.com/forum/forums/show/52.page;jsessionid=D85AB8DFC441078A2C5ADA5BFBB0C76A
> 
> Cheers -
> 
> Tony


You say you can import and play clips with IM. Does that mean that you're able to extract clips and share them, like online or by email?


----------



## Ynotony

Hi swanjiru -

I have no trouble importing and trimming clips - nor playing them in the IM AVCHD player. I haven't shared them online or emailed them in that format (it's huge!). Anything I put online, I do in WMV HD format or convert it to FLV with Super or Pazera. That way, I can control bitrate etc that affects quality.

Cheers -

Tony


----------

